# Welche Gamer Maus ?!



## MegGalvtron (2. September 2012)

Ich suche eine neue Gamer Maus um meine Logitech G9x zu ersetzen.

Ich dachte da entweder an die Roccat Kone Plus oder an eine Saitek Cyborg Maus RAT9 Wireless odre RAT9 mit Kabel, was meint ihr ?

Kabel oder Kabellos ? Dachte Kabellos sei in Games nicht so gut wegen der Uebertragung

Bin eine weibliche Gamerin und habe nicht so grosse Hände wie die männliche Spielern, die G9x sitzte mir z.b sehr gut in den Händen und auch die Ergonomie fand ich super


----------



## Cappuandy (2. September 2012)

_Hi Meg,

ich hab mir vor kurzem auch ne neue Gaming Maus gekauft.. hatte da noch eine Gamestop GutscheinKarte rumliegen aber jetzt zu dir.

Generell bin ich der Meinung das es bei Gamermäusen immer von vorteil ist das diese MIT KABEL ist, wegen gerade der erwähnten Signalübertragung.

Was deine Favoriten angeht zunächst mal ne frage:
Deine jetzige G9x spielst du diese immer mit High-DPI o. mit welchen DPI Werten spielst du und vorallem mit welchem MousePad drunter?
Und was noch wichtig ist, wie hoch ist dein Budget was du ausgeben willst?

Grüße Andy_​


----------



## Aggrotyp (2. September 2012)

Warum willst du sie ersetzten wenn du zufrieden damit bist und sie gut passt?
die kone+ ist eine sehr gute maus aber bei kleinen händen würd ich mir die roccat savu mal anschauen.
Roccat Savu mid-size Hybrid Gaming Maus schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
am besten probegrabschen bei einen händler in der nähe.
von der cyborg rat durfte ich schon 2 modelle testen (7+9), und beide klapperten, auch beim gleiten hab ich sie ab und zu verkanntet.
auch wenn sie für manch einen gut aussieht, macht sie einen billigen eindruck auf mich. ich werd einfach nicht warm mit der rat.


----------



## MegGalvtron (2. September 2012)

Also die jetztige ist auf ca. 3600 DPI, habe ein 27" Monitor und habe noch gerne wenn es empflndlich ist. Meine Mauspad ist die Roccat Alumic

Wegen dem Budget, das ist mir noch gleich, hauptsache wieder eine sehr gute Maus

Ich habe die Logitecg G19 Tastatur und eben die Logitech G9x Maus, ich habe von Logitech die Nase voll, habe nur Probleme wenn beim PC starten die Logitech Dienste laufen und bei der Tastatur spinnt die Beleuchtung ab und zu.


----------



## Betagurke (2. September 2012)

Ich habe die "Sharkoon Fireglider", und bin damit super zufrieden. Allerdings hatte ich auch noch nie eine Logitech oder Roccat Gamer Maus, d.h. ich kann nur über meine jetzige sprechen. Und für den Preis von 25,- kann man sie ruhig ausprobieren. 

2 Makro-Tasten
Trippel-Klick-Taste
DPI-Switch-Taste


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Ob du eine Kabellose Maus nimmst oder nicht ist heute schon egal, einziges Problem mit den Funkmäusen ist, 
das der Akku/die Batterien mal zu Ende gehen und der Preis meist in der oberen Liga spielt.

Je nachdem wie groß deine Hände sind und ob du Palm- oder Clawgrip bevorzugst würde ich nochmal die Kone+ 
in den Raum werfen und auch auf die Razer Deathadder verweisen.

Aber wie immer gilt: Auf zum nächsten Laden und Probetasten, sonst wird man nur schwer glücklich


----------



## neo3 (2. September 2012)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ob du eine Kabellose Maus nimmst oder nicht ist heute schon egal, einziges Problem mit den Funkmäusen ist,
> das der Akku/die Batterien mal zu Ende gehen und der Preis meist in der oberen Liga spielt.



Na ja, dazu kommt mindestens noch, dass Akkus eben einiges wiegen und schnurlose Mäuse somit schwerer sind, als ihre gebundenen Pendants... Ob einen das wiederum stört, ist eine andere Frage. Ich mag z.B. die Gewichtsklasse der MX518 lieber, weil längeres Spielen für mich damit angenehmer ist!


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Oh, ja klar das hab ich vergessen...
Da kommts dann halt darauf an was man lieber mag, für mich gilt: umso schwerer umso besser... 
Aber spätestens wenn man probeweise ein paar Kreise dreht merkt man ja was einem besser in der Hand liegt.


----------



## MegGalvtron (2. September 2012)

Ich warte nun mal auf die Razer Ooroboros und Roccat Kone XTD, kommen ja bald raus


----------



## Da_Obst (2. September 2012)

Ja, ich bin auch schon auf die Kone XTD gespannt... C:
Je nachdem wie sich die schlägt hol ich mir die auch...

Das Design von der Ooroboros ist aber mal Geschmackssache, 
ich hab mich mit den Rat's schon nicht anfreunden können...


----------



## Ducati999 (2. September 2012)

Also zur Roccat Kone + -ich bin ein besitzer von ihr,die maus ist gut,jedoch ist das mausrad fehleranfällig,d.h. wenn ich hochscrollen will,scrollt die maus ein bisschen runter...man muss erst den sensor von dem rad reinigen(anleitung gibs bei google)
Aber bis auf die eine Macke nur zu empfehlen...


----------



## Cappuandy (3. September 2012)

Hi Mag,

joa, die Razer Ouroboros ist schon derbe v. der Leistung her.

Was hier des öfteren schon erwähnt wurde, einfach dann in den Laden gehen und mal "Hand-An/Auflegen" 

Ich persönlich bin seit Jahren der Firma Razer Treu, selbst wenn es heißt das diese teurer als andere sind.
Wie ich beim letzten beitrag schrieb habe ich vor kurzen meine alte Razer (Copperhead) gegen eine neue Razer Imperator (2012er) ausgetauscht.
Zwar hätte die Copperhead (erschien 2005) immernoch perfekt ihre Dienste verrichtet aber mir gefiel die Imperator auf anhieb.
Sei es drum, gesehen - gekauft.

Demnach arbeitet derzeit eine Razer Imperator auf einem Razer Goliathus (Mittelgroß,Speed) Mouspad auf meinem PC Tisch.
Im Desktop Mode: 23" Monitor mit 2200 Dpi, beim Gaming 3400 dpi.
Zudem habe ich mir ein Dpi Profil angelegt mit 5 Verschiedenen DPI Stufen,welche ich je nach gefühl dann immernoch umstellen kann. (1200,2200,3400,4800,6400 Dpi)
hier mal ein Foto: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn Razer Mouse, dann mMn auch mit Razer Mousepad drunter. 
Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Razer Treiber o. Firmware Updates oä. lief einwandfrei !

Also Mag, wart mal die Ouro ab .. 
Ps: Verkaufst du dann deine Roccat + Mouspad ?

Grüße Andy​


----------



## Abufaso (3. September 2012)

Ich besitze eine kabellose Maus, und möchte die Bewegungsfreiheit nicht mehr missen. 
Ab und zu müssen die Akkus halt geladen werden, wenn ich das aber einfach im Idle Betrieb mache stört es auch nicht.


----------



## MegGalvtron (3. September 2012)

Ich denke ich bleibe bei Roccat, habe jetzt noch die Isku Tastatur gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sobald die Kone XTD rauskommt, werde ich diese holen, hatte heute die Kone Plus in der Hand und dies ging recht gut.

Weiss jemand wann die Kone XTD rauskommt ?


----------



## Da_Obst (3. September 2012)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es noch kein genaues Release-Datum, es ist immer nur von September die Rede.
Siehe hier: Roccat Unveils KONE XTD Gaming Mouse | techPowerUp


----------



## Cappuandy (4. September 2012)

_


MegGalvtron schrieb:



			Ich denke ich bleibe bei Roccat..
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 
Auch ne gute entscheidung.
Wenn man mit einer Marke zu frieden ist, warum wechseln.
Aber jut das wa das mal besprochen hatten.. die anderen vorschläge. _​


----------



## xxsitdxx (4. September 2012)

Ich besitze die Razer Imperator und war eigentlich recht zufrieden, jedoch wollte ich mir vor 2 Monaten mal eine neue Kaufe, da viel mir die Sharkoon FireGlider in mattschwarz für 23€ auf. Ich habe sie mir am gleichen Tag gekauft und muss sagen bis jetzt steht sie meiner 70€ teuren Imperator in nichts nach . Ich spiele nur auf einem Full HD Bildschirm da reichen die DPI aus.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. September 2012)

MegGalvtron schrieb:


> ...die G9x sitzte mir z.b sehr gut in den Händen und auch die Ergonomie fand ich super


 
Warum in die 'Ferne' schweifen? Von der Sache her zwar die gleiche Technologie, aber dieser Nager liegt (mir) _noch_ besser in den Händen, als die G9 und ist mir ein treuer und zuverlässiger Begleiter: Alienware TactX
Und ja, es gibt auch _Männer_ mit eher kleinen Händen, welchen ein 'Klotz' von Maus einfach nicht unter die Griffel passen möchte... 
Alternative(n): Zum Bleistift Logitech G400 oder vergleichbare Logitech-Derivate.


----------



## MegGalvtron (9. September 2012)

Also Roccat kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus, habe die Iksu Tastatur wieder abgenommen und bleibe doch bei Logitech, starte den Dienst einfach erst nach dem Laden von Windows.

Grund:

- Schlechte Verarbeitung
- Ungenaue Beleuchtung und nicht gleichmässig
- "Del" Taste geht schon gar nicht
- Klavirlack

Kann sich überhaupt nicht mit den Logitech Produkte a la G19 und G9x mithalten, behalte diese


----------



## moparcrazy (9. September 2012)

Hatte Dir nicht "irgendwer" von dem Teil abgeraten? Wer nicht hören will...


----------

